# Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?



## AndreasG (1. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Gibt es unter euch jemanden der etwas über die Neoprenwathosen von Kinetic berichten kann?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

jupp...

ich hatte mal eine

war ne spitzen büx..... empfehlendswert!


----------



## Dorschi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Gibbet eigentlich eine Homepage von kinetic?


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Ein Kollege aus DK hat seine Hose drei Jahre extensiv (fast jeden Tag) getragen und nie Probs gehabt. Die Hose ist immernoch heil, wird aber mittlerweile seltener getragen weil er auf Textil umgestiegen ist.


----------



## uli.str (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Kinetic hat sehr gute Wathosen, schau mal bei der Angeldomäne vorbei die haben auch einen Onlineshop!
Da kostet z.B. die Kinetic Svalbard und die Wading Boots zusammen nur 119€
Haben auch noch andere Modelle von Kinetic


----------



## Schweißsocke (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*



			
				uli.str schrieb:
			
		

> Da kostet z.B. die Kinetic Svalbard und die Wading Boots zusammen nur 119€
> Haben auch noch andere Modelle von Kinetic



Das ist ne vernünftige Watbüx, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Moin Mac 

kann ich nur empfehlen........ist 'ne saugeile Büx für die kalte Jahreszeit.
Allerdings habe ich nie wieder eine finden können (meine Erste war aus DK, bis die Nachbarskatze meinte Ihre Krallen daran schärfen zu müssen  #q ).
Klingel morgen mal durch......ich hab' "nur" drei Neoprene und Eine atmungsaktive....und der Trend geht - ähnlich wie bei den Fliegenruten - eindeutig zur "Fünfthose"


----------



## catweasel (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

@ AndreasG
Also kann dir nur raten, die Hose bei einem Händler deines Vertrauens zu besorgen,damit du später keine Probleme beim Tauschen hast. Hab die Kinetic Hose mit den Tinsulate Stiefeln gehabt, diese habe ich 5 mal tauschen müssen, da sie ständig Wassereinbrüche hatte.
Kenn auch noch ein paar andere Angler, die diese Hose hatten, bei denen wars ähnlich und ein weiterer Händler bei uns in Flensburg hat mir berichtet, dass er von 10 Hosen 8 tauschen musste und die Hose anschließend aus dem Programm genommen hat.
Zu der grauen Kinetik Hose mit den normalen Stiefeln kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.
Die Hosen machen im Laden auf jeden Fall einen super Eindruck, am Wasser sah es dann aber nach ein paar mal Fischen echt bescheiden aus.

Gruß Jan


----------



## gerrifoto (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Oh da gibbet anscheinend Unterschiede bei Kinetic. Mein Kollege hat auch seine 4. jetzt. Die heisst Pinedoc oderso. Andererseits gibt es die Hose auch in einer anderen Serie sieht aber genau so aus und ist laut Testberichten von mir bekannten Personen super.
Fazit: man kann Glück haben!?


----------



## AndreasG (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

@gerrifoto

Die nennt sich Pine Dock Wader, mein Interesse gilt der Svalbard Wader mit Füßlingen. Ich werd mir das Teil einfach mal bestellen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kennt einer Wathosen von Kinetic?*

Habe meine kinetic schon im 3ten jahr in (privaten) lanzeittest,welcher bei mir wahrlich nicht leicht ist und muß sagen das es die beste Hose ist die Ich je gehabt habe.Sollte mal ne neue fällig sein dann sicher erneut eine kinetic!!Habe sie in Flbg-Weiche erworben.....


----------

